# Tawney, Barney and Eddie kittens



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

these three kittens are 10 weeks old, Tawney is the ginger girl and the others are boys. Will be vaccinated and chipped - flea and worm free.

In Feline Network care in Devon - will split the trio but we do like people taking kittens to have another cat for company.


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

pic - oops forgot !


----------

